# Who Else Wants To Go



## Capt. Steve (Dec 14, 2007)

Looking for fishing partners for the summer. EdgeWater 23 Yamaha 4 stroke. Captain with lots of blue water experience. Gear provided. You split cost of bait, fuel and ice. Bring a couple of friends and a good attitude and we will have a great time. PM me if interested in joining us.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im down! When i get back from vacation i will holler at you and we will see if we cant get out there and rip some lips.


----------

